# Some Concerns with my New Budgie



## LunarMewn (Oct 26, 2018)

Hello everyone! 
I’m a first time bird owner, and I recently took in a single baby budgie. 
I’ve watched countless videos on taming, and I’ve left her in her cage since the day we brought her home (October 22). Based on her eyes, forehead pattern and cere, I’m assuming she’s around 6 weeks old.

I have started the taming process, all I do is talk to her and place my hand in her cage. I don’t grab her or anything like that, I don’t even try to take her out, I don’t want to scare her. I have pressed my finger to her breast to get her to step up, but it makes her nervous so I haven’t done it again. 
She will allow me to stroke her, but she just seems so scared.. 

My concerns are: 
1.She shivers like crazy when I’m near her cage. She allows me to slowly approach her and pet her breast and sides, but going above her scares her. I don’t think she’s cold, I keep a blanket wrapped around her cage for extra warmth (it’s cold here!) with the front open for daylight. 
Is it normal for her to be this scared? I feel awful she just sits and shakes.. 

2.I have not seen her drink water, and she won’t touch millet. I know baby birds learn by monkey see monkey do, I’ve splashed water to show her it’s there and showed her you can eat the mullet, but no go. I worry about her getting dehydrated, how can I get her to drink? I have a bowl with a perch for water. 

3.Her vent is getting a bit dirty. Her poo is usually green, pretty solid I think. She is eating, I give her Higgins vita blend. Is it normal for baby birds to be a little dirty? 

4.She spends her days just sitting completely still. I don’t see her preen or anything. She’ll hop down to her food bowl and eat but that’s about it. She gives a couple chirps in the morning and that’s it for the rest of the day. She also has zero interest in toys. I only have a couple in there so I don’t overwhelm her, but nothing seems interesting. 
Does she just need more time to adjust? 



I really appreciate any help and advice! I am a new owner, and I want to do right by my bird. I realize she is still brand new, but I’m a new bird mama and I worry! 

Thanks in advance!
*Photos were taken the day we got her home, she hasn’t been taken out since*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi there :welcome:

Your new budgie is a little cutie! Do you have a name?

We advise letting her settle in to the new environment for a couple weeks or so, before attempting the next steps of taming (for those who are interested in a handleable pet). You ask if it’s normal to be so scared.. your particular budgie is actually a little more on the tame side than most! Some budgies do act a bit more tame and submissive when they’re new, but when they gain confidence in their surroundings, that can change. Some individuals are good candidates for hand taming, while others aren’t.

To get started, please take a look into the Stickies and Articles we provide on the forum. There is a lot of helpful advice in the areas of healthcare, diet, housing, taming and bonding, etc. 

Looking forward to hearing more . Enjoy!


----------



## LunarMewn (Oct 26, 2018)

RavensGryf said:


> Hi there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so so much!!
I named her Blue &#128578;

It's actually a big relief she's somewhat tame, I was worried I'd end up with a budgie that just simply doesn't want anything to do with me. 
I've been letting her do her own thing basically, she likes to watch me while I draw by her cage &#128578;

I'll definately look more into the stickies!

Thanks again for the help!
~


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Blue is adorable and you've been given excellent advice by RavensGryf. :thumbsup:

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given excellent advice above :thumbsup: 

Blue is precious! Be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies", most of which are provided above by FaeryBee, to stay updated on the best of budgie care practices. If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help!

I hope to see more of your precious little girl around here  

Cheers :wave:


----------

